# I have a boyfriend



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I have never had a boyfriend in my life. Mainly cause SA kept me from making lasting impact on guys. I didn't get my first kiss and date until I was 19. But after that I was on my own. Now that story has changed. A guy I know have been friends for about 3months we went from friends to romantic interest. And today we went to the next level and decided to be boyfriend and girlfriend. I am so happy :clap I thought I would never find somebody with my SA. Starting to feel the tide is turning. Life is on the up for me.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

congratulations


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Dissonant (Sep 22, 2012)

:eek :clap That is so sweet! I'm really happy for you :boogie


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats. :yay


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

Awwww. congrats!!~ good luck. :'D


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I wish that was me


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Aw yeah! Congratulations. You go out there and make yourself his world.


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

This is great! I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Everyone seems to be finding love these days.


----------



## ewebpedia (Sep 3, 2012)

Congratulations!! You are on the right track to beat your anxiety. Life is to move on and this step of yours can create a new way for optimal positive outcomes in your life ahead. Enjoy!!


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

Brian76 said:


> congratulations!! and nice naomi hunter avatar, I wonder did you play metal gear online?


Yes I have once or twice before. And thank you for the compliment 

And thanks guys and gals! :clap I feel I'm finally on the right track to getting over my SA. Or at least learning to deal with it better


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Xenidia (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

you better change your dating status then  

congratulations!


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Congrats hon


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

congrats to you two


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey congratulations


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

PumpkinSeed said:


> I have never had a boyfriend in my life. Mainly cause SA kept me from making lasting impact on guys. I didn't get my first kiss and date until I was 19. But after that I was on my own. Now that story has changed. A guy I know have been friends for about 3months we went from friends to romantic interest. And today we went to the next level and decided to be boyfriend and girlfriend. I am so happy :clap I thought I would never find somebody with my SA. Starting to feel the tide is turning. Life is on the up for me.


NICE! Congradulations :clap:heart:squeeze


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

*Thanks !!!*



Venompoo said:


> you better change your dating status then
> 
> congratulations!


OOh yeah! Thanks for the reminder :clap


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratz!


----------

